# Bucket List...Retirement location advice, please!



## At1stGlance (Feb 16, 2016)

This is my Bucket List. I absolutely love, love, love horses and know that I want to spend the rest of my life with and around them. I just need to find an affordable way to do that and take into consideration my willpower is limited by the physical limitations of being a senior citizen.

I am looking for a place to retire. I am already retired from work. I have family living near Tampa, Florida and a cousin near San Francisco, California. I would welcome any suggestions and websites or book resources to investigate these goals: 

1.	warm climate all year ideally near family
2.	own or rent a small affordable house for me, my son and our dogs and cats
3.	board one owned/leased horse near beautiful trails 

Thank you in advance for all of your help! :gallop:


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Try Ocala- it's horse heaven, especially during the winter. Lots of trails and people to ride with, a very active horse community, and lots of options for boarding. It's about 90 minutes from Tampa, so while it's not super-super convenient, it's also not a terribly long haul either. 

Also, since you're a senior citizen, have you looked into driving? The saying goes that you can ride until you're 70, but you can drive until you're 90. I belong to a driving club here in the MD/PA area, and most of our members are over 50. I'm a minority at 32.


----------



## At1stGlance (Feb 16, 2016)

*Thank you 1st responder*

Thank you for the first bit of advice that I have received from my post. I guess I did not think about driving a horse as an option. I will definitely look into that. I do love the idea of the close communication that you have on a horse when riding on their backs. I feel that I see their world through their eyes. I know it may sound weird but that's how I feel. 

I will also investigate Ocala, Florida. If there is anyone else who can give me more information about these ideas, please do write. 

Thank you once again. 

BTW, I am a young senior at 61 years of age. At lease that's what I would like to think. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

In Florida, anywhere from Bradenton to the north is great horse country. Cost of living in Fla and horse boarding would be lots cheaper than San Francisco. 
You can google horse clubs/associations in either state to find their location. Then, Google the cities you're interested in, each city will have a Web page called 'city data' that gives demographics, population, median income, rentals and home prices, schools and hospitals, etc.Also gives average temps for all seasons. In Fla it's just hot and muggy year round. Spring starts the 3rd week of February when trees start blooming. 
Below is a link to several websites about Ocala 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ocala+Florida+City+Data&oq=Ocala+Florida+City+Data&aqs=chrome..69i57.27279j0j4&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The SF Bay Area is the most expensive real estate market in the US. I could tell you all about it but the compact version is, stay in Florida.


----------



## At1stGlance (Feb 16, 2016)

*Still searching...Don't put me out to pasture just yet*

I would like to thank HombresArabLegacy and Avna for your time and advice. I have been looking at many different websites today to help me in my research project. This one was a nice introduction to the Ocala, FL region Equestrian - Ocala Marion County Visitors. This one helped with looking at Ocala, FL horse properties Ocala Horse Farms Under $400,000 | Ocala Horse Properties. 

The following websites gave me additional information that I will have to spend more time investigating. Trail Riding magazine (free) The Trail Rider > Free Newsletter | The Trail Rider. Trails and camps nationwide (wowie) TrailMeister – Horse Trail and Horse Camp Directory and Guide. Trail riding vacations (holy cow!) USA - Horseback Riding Vacations USA - the best horseback riding opportunities ranches, riding resorts and this one Horseback riding in North America; USA and Canada. 

I have my work cut out for me. I guess it is not time to put me out to pasture just yet. I will continue my search. More information is greatly appreciated. :cowboy:


----------



## At1stGlance (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you once again for all of your advice from our fellow Horse Forum members. I do appreciate it. 

I have continued my research looking into Florida and it's horse friendly communities. Of course, Ocala is huge in the horse business and there are a number of groups who organize horse trail rides in the Greenway and Ocala forest. There are a few affordable horse properties in the Tampa region. I would like to hear more from people who live in Florida and California so I can continue to compare the benefits and drawbacks to each area. How can I reach out to those members?

Thank you!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I lived in Sarasota for a few years. It used to be back then that you could find good horse properties a bit inland at reasonable prices but still be close enough to the beaches to take advantage of living in such a beautiful area with a small town feel. 

A friend of mine owned a small horse property and we could trail ride pretty much anywhere since she lived way back on a dirt road without traffic to speak of and nothing was developed since people and developers stuck closer to the coast. 

That far south you do get the heat in the summer along with the bugs and humidity, not to mention the lightening that accompanies the afternoon storms that happen pretty well every day. 

A lot of the areas can be boggy so you have to familiarize yourself with the area or stick to equestrian approved trails. The fall/winters/spring though are very temperate and sunny and makes for nice riding. 

Another plus is that you do not have a state income tax, so you have more money to spend on your horse habit!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

At1stGlance said:


> Thank you once again for all of your advice from our fellow Horse Forum members. I do appreciate it.
> 
> I have continued my research looking into Florida and it's horse friendly communities. Of course, Ocala is huge in the horse business and there are a number of groups who organize horse trail rides in the Greenway and Ocala forest. There are a few affordable horse properties in the Tampa region. I would like to hear more from people who live in Florida and California so I can continue to compare the benefits and drawbacks to each area. How can I reach out to those members?
> 
> Thank you!


You can look at towns just east of Tampa, more of a country atmosphere. Brandon, Plant City, Valrico, Seffner (I've lived in all 4 and they are in close proximity to each other) also Riverview. Lots of land and horse properties, good vets, barns, etc. Lakeland also. These cities all have the amenities of Tampa without the traffic and crime . You don't want to deal with I-4 and I-275 (affectionately known as Malfunction Junction, lol)

Also, you haven't lived until you've had a Cuban sandwich!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

